# My lovely tri's



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello  I want to show you my latest tri colour litter. The doe's a splash fox, and the father is a beautiful tri colour with a wery nice mind .. Heres the litter, theres 7 bucks, and 1 doe .. Just my luck :lol:

The boys <3













































And the doe <3


















Thanks for watching  Comment if you want to.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Cute : )


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Love those chocolate Tris!


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks  Yes the choklate tri buck is my favorite .. Hi's sooo lovely :love1 :love


----------

